# Seagulls making a racket at 1am???



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Went to bed around 12:30am last night and just as I was dozing off, I was stirred out of it by about 50 or so seagulls making a right old noise swooping through the sky in circles. This went on for about 20 minutes, with them constantly coming back over the same area of sky and circling. I was watching them out of my window for a while.

Made me wonder if something on the ground had attacked one of them and they were making a big fuss over it. Was strange to see a flock like that screaming and circling against an almost pitch black sky. They really stood out against the grey cloud.


----------

